# DTD -> Java



## Peter S. (11. Dez 2006)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit aus einer bestehenden DTD-Datei über eine Java-Datei eine XML zu erstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2006)

Kann man aus einer BNF ein Programm erstellen? Kann man aus einer TÜV Prüfung ein Auto erstellen?  :shock:


----------



## Roar (11. Dez 2006)

man kann durchaus aus einer dtd eine xml erstellen, nur stellt sich da ne frage der sinnhaftigkeit für mich, daher gibts auch keine api dafür.


----------



## huckfinn (3. Jan 2007)

Formuliere mal genau was du tun willst.
Gegeben ist eine DTD.
Gesucht ist...
 z.B. 
  1. eine Java Klasse welche alle Elemente dieser DTD parst.
  2. eine XML Schema das der DTD entspricht.

Eine XML Datei kann man mit der Definition einer formalen 
Sprache nicht erstellen. Das wäre genau so wie die Aufgabestellung
nimm die deutsche  Rechtschreibung und Grammatik und gebe mir 
das dazugehörige  Buch aus.

BIs denne Huck


----------



## byte (3. Jan 2007)

Naja, Du kannst Dir halt das "Skelett" einer XML-Datei erzeugen. Auf jeden Fall geht das problemlos mit diversen Tools mit XML-Schema. Ich denke also, dass das auch mit DTD geht, wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht so komfortabel. Der Nutzen ist durchaus gegeben: es spart Zeit! Ich musste schon häufig beim Entwickeln per Hand XML Dateien schreiben, weil ein entsprechendes Tool für die Erzeugung noch nicht existierte. Wenn man ein XML-Schema hat, ist das mit den richtigen Tools dann recht nett. Dann nimmt man z.B. Eclipse WTP, erzeugt die Elemente mit wenigen Klicks und schreibt nur noch den Content rein. Man muss überhaupt kein XML mehr schreiben und die Datei ist direkt valide.


----------

